# Smelly Jelly and Such



## jwalker (Jan 3, 2012)

What are your favorite types of smelly baits, jellys, lotions or even homemade smelly baits? Which ones work best for what fish?

I've had a lot of great success with the baitfish Smelly Jelly Sticky Liquid with trout and perch. It's hit and miss but some times it makes all the difference between not a single bite and getting a ton of hits.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I make some homemade ones now... but I also use Baitfish Smelly Jelly along with Anise. I have some Shrimp but its terrible, skip that stuff. You should also look up the Pro-Cure scents, they have alot of neat types but its pricy stuff.


-DallanC


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Eh. The scents are only as good as your faith in them. I use Pro Cure exclusively and only if I haven't had action and have tried everything else, which I usually catch something before resorting to the stink. In the summer and late ice, I use "Trophy Trout" flavor for trout, and it's pretty killer on Lake Trout trolling. I will occasionally use "Garlic Crawfish", for most anything if it's reeeeallly slow, just don't use it an enclosed tent!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Just spit on the offerings...you'd be surprised what that'll do...I spit on my knot and lure and boated a PB in 2011 haven't told anyone that till now...so there you go...but hey more fishing stuffage catchs anglers than fish is what we see and we do fall victim to that being 'victim' to fishing lures, gizmos and all them pretty colors to our eyes...  

A truly amazing Mama Nature species including a speciex with the brain maybe the size of a piece of corn makes us spend so much time pondering and $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$...**** them -O<- -O<- !!!!! Spit on the lure and see what happens is my recommendation... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Smelly Jelly in blue, for my kokanee terminal tackle. Crawfish Smelly jelly for small mouth and lake trout.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm like Ton_Def. I usually only resort to them if nothing else is working. I do like using crawdad smelly jelly if there is no bite. I haven't had much luck with anise. My fishing buddy makes scents and baits and his usually get my vote. He has some liquid scents that are killer.


----------



## hardman11 (Apr 14, 2012)

just plain old garlic oil and anise flavoring or bannana


----------

